# NGD Ibanez EW



## Cyntex (Mar 6, 2012)

Since my old acoustic (Cort Earth) was near unplayable, I decided to go for an ibanez. Not a mindblowing guitar in terms of tone, but it's very comfortable to play and looks gorgeous. I definitely think this will increase my interest in playing an acoustic. The neck is pretty slim compared to my pos cort and I like the binding and overall the craftmanship that went into it. The frets are very nice and the electronics are okay, I ran it through my digitech gsp -) randall rg100 and some of the settings sounded nice, so I'm pretty satisfied overall. Also, the build is tuner is very handy. 

Actually, my dad inspired me to pick up one, he bought a martin 2 months ago and is playing every day. Might try to tackle some Opeth songs from Damnation in the near future, but besides that I am a bit at loss at what are cool songs to learn which are not to intricate, so any suggestions are welcome!

Specs


----------

